

Protolol Jokes - angadsg
http://protolol.com

======
mirkules
I once told an Objective-C joke, but nobody got the message.

The thing about NTP jokes is you have to get the timing right.

I broke up with Java last week, and I still couldn't get any closure.

(I could go on, but I'll spare you - yes, I just thought of these, is it that
obvious?)

~~~
kirubakaran
Please go on. These are awesome.

~~~
mirkules
Alright...

Java is write once, run anywhere. Perl is write once, turn and run.

OO is like real life: you inherit properties, you cheat a little, then you get
divorced, and you're left with an old, broken model

Bash is named after the monkey who successfully typed out Hamlet.

Korn shell was named after the band, and even though America won the cold war,
UTF-8 was a notable casualty, so we couldn't use the backward R

The whole class was confused after Jimmy sang 10 little endians and stopped at
the second one.

Thank you, I'll be here all week.

~~~
mirkules
I realized this morning that Jimmy should have stopped at the first little
endian.

~~~
CoffeeDregs
Nah. he should stop after the tenth (second). iterate over (0,1) , but sing
(1,10) or i+1. excellent jokes.

EDIT: Oh crap. Was that a joke about stopping on the first endian? If so, I
just committed a classic geek fail...

~~~
mirkules
I was referring to "little endianness", where the least significant bit is on
the left, which makes 10 = 1, whereas in big endian it would be 2 :)

~~~
aneesh
Not quite right. In a little endian system, the least significant _byte_ is
the leftmost one (ie, lowest address). The order of bits within a byte is the
same regardless of endianness.

So 10 is always 2.

~~~
mirkules
Ah, well I stand corrected, Mr. Hamming :)

------
akent
What was wrong with the plain text version?
<http://attrition.org/misc/ee/protolol.txt>

Much easier to skim through quickly.

~~~
nocipher
<http://protolol.com/archive>

------
kloc
Since I get all the protolol jokes and I am sure there are very limited number
of people on this earth who gets them, I feel like I am part of some
technology brotherhood and that makes me feel good :)

~~~
ay
Oh, so you have SCTP and DCCP support too ?

------
CJefferson
Some of those are suprisingly funny. I would really like to see some kind of
voting / sorting option, so the better ones can float to the top (although
that would break the ...fragmentation... jokes)

~~~
phsr
Would it? Part of the joke is that it may never get there ;)

------
jrockway
Too many jokes from yoshicool. One of these puns is funny. One about every TCP
protocol from 1 to 1024 is ... unfunny.

Did you hear the one about HTTP? Transfer-encoding: chunked.

(See? Not funny.)

~~~
ay
For the HTTP joke to be funny, you would need to sniff the content-type first.

------
ez77
Interesting to see a seemingly premium domain devoted to geeky jokes, with no
ads or solicitation.

~~~
angadsg
I was amused by #protolol jokes on twitter. Wanted to collect them in one
place. Wrote a simple GAE python application that would search for a
particular hash tag and post the selected tweets to your tumblr blog. Fixing
some usability issues. Will post the link soon :)

------
sharjeel
The problem with HackerNews jokes is that you get labelled as Redditer and get
downvotted

------
limmeau
I'd tell you an X11 joke, but you don't have the PROTOCOL_JOKE extension.

etc.

------
blinkingled
The problem with Java Reference jokes is that you have to continually
reference them. Otherwise they just become garbage.

------
icandoitbetter
There might actually be some educational value to this.

~~~
zarify
I just linked a bunch of them into one of my networking modules for my
highschool kids. Little evaluation exercise on whether they understand the
concepts or not :)

~~~
shii
Wait, your highschool kids don't have tumblr yet?

------
mcburton
I'd like to share my SCSI joke, but I already told it 7 times.

------
Zolomon
You must add a voting function! I want to upvote/downvote!

~~~
mikle
Now there are at least two redditors in this thread.

------
marshray
My favorite is from a friend at work @Dispensa:

There... There is... There is nothing... There is nothing funny about path MTU
detection.

------
afhof
Why would anyone make an instance of abstract art?

------
athom
Don't quit() the daily job.

------
loevborg
I scanned a dozen or so of the jokes and didn't find any of it funny.

------
gnubardt
Why did the two lisp atoms lose all their money?

They got consed

------
rezahazri
Oh man,it would be great if all the jokes come with doodles

------
spydum
These are awesome! Why have I not seen this before?!

------
seri
Without loss of generality, let us assume that all mathematical jokes are
funny.

------
ntoshev
I thought this would be about social protocols. Do you have some of these?

